# Killington Friday 11/11/11



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone interested? I got a twofer one coupon. Would prefer to meet up and split it with someone from AZ versus asking around at the lodge. My only requirement for meeting up is being in line for first chair, I'm not going to wait around. Planning to get in, get some runs, and get out once it gets busy. East Fall looks pretty damn tasty.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish Riv, but gotta work Friday night

kicking myself now for not going yesterday after seeing Powhunters report


----------



## andyzee (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd love to especially since I'm off on Friday, but it's a long ride for so little snow. Probably hold off until Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I am going Monday.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 10, 2011)

Even though Im a vet, I still have to work.  I told my boss Obama said all Veterans have the day off. He just gave me this crazy look and said fuck Obama.  Anyways hope ya catch a good day!!

Steveo


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Even though Im a vet, I still have to work.  I told my boss Obama said all Veterans have the day off. He just gave me this crazy look and said fuck Obama.  Anyways hope ya catch a good day!!
> 
> Steveo



Sounds like your Boss is a @sshole!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I think I am going Monday.



I was hoping to see some little people Sunday.

Why don't you ride share with billski? Split the gas. You have the room in your beloved FJ with the new apparatus installed.  I have some 2/1 coupons. 8)


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I was hoping to see some little people Sunday.
> 
> Why don't you ride share with billski? Split the gas. You have the room in your beloved FJ with the new apparatus installed.  I have some 2/1 coupons. 8)



I have my express pass all ready half off.  Less crowded on Monday.  Stay at the TRL and ski Monday too.

I need a sherpa for the walkway.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I have my express pass all ready half off.  Less crowded on Monday.  Stay at the TRL and ski Monday too.
> 
> I need a sherpa for the walkway.



So it's a plan?:-o

Where are you meeting billski?  I'll make lunch. Anyone have any food allergies that I should be aware of?

BTW- what does your sherpa eat? :beer:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> So it's a plan?:-o
> 
> Where are you meeting billski? I'll make lunch. Anyone have any food allergies that I should be aware of?
> 
> BTW- what does your sherpa eat? :beer:


 

Is billski going?  I have not read that.  So you will be there o Monday?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Is billski going?  I have not read that.  So you will be there o Monday?



Take it to PM with billski. 

I will not be there on Monday. Not 4 the early season.  

I have 2/1 vouchers as well. Will be in the line by 8:40.  

Where are we meeting?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Take it to PM with billski.
> 
> I will not be there on Monday. Not 4 the early season.
> 
> ...


 
I am so confused.  I am skiing Monday only, lil fella!


----------



## reefer (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know if Billski really skis...................
If it wasn't Veterans Day I would be all over this but one of my worst memories is taking a Friday Veterans Day off from work as a vacation day, (we trade a couple of these holidays for Christmas week off), last time it was on a Friday. It was top to bottom skiing at Killington that day and it was like a Saturday crowd, a real zoo! Be aware of that if you are going Friday. Hopefully I'm wrong but I'm not risking it when I can take any day off next week.
I'll probably hit it up Tuesday again if conditions warrent a day off. And I'm only kidding about billski, his input is very valuable and when he does ski you gotta love his reports. If Billski needs a ride to ski Tuesday he's welcome on my bus. I still have my 2 fer 1 so there's really no excuse not to ski.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am so confused.  I am skiing Monday only, lil fella!





reefer said:


> I don't know if Billski really skis...................
> If it wasn't Veterans Day I would be all over this but one of my worst memories is taking a Friday Veterans Day off from work as a vacation day, (we trade a couple of these holidays for Christmas week off), last time it was on a Friday. It was top to bottom skiing at Killington that day and it was like a Saturday crowd, a real zoo! Be aware of that if you are going Friday. Hopefully I'm wrong but I'm not risking it when I can take any day off next week.
> I'll probably hit it up Tuesday again if conditions warrent a day off. And I'm only kidding about billski, his input is very valuable and when he does ski you gotta love his reports. If Billski needs a ride to ski Tuesday he's welcome on my bus. I still have my 2 fer 1 so there's really no excuse not to ski.



Might go monday or tuesday if I get a mogul guarantee...otherwise I gots to deal with these effin leaves

Steveo


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Might go monday or tuesday if I get a mogul guarantee...otherwise I gots to deal with these effin leaves
> 
> Steveo



I'll try to take better/more pictures if I head up this weekend. Appears they are just going to let UEF "sit" until they are ready to open up T2B to provide some variety.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought K-mart shopping was the plan for tommorow, looks like I'll be working instead....    
Delay of game...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice hijack, guys. I guess that is a no for Friday turns? :roll:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Nice hijack, guys. I guess that is a no for Friday turns? :roll:



kept it on top for you.:flag:


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 10, 2011)

I may try to make it up there tomorrow after dropping my son off for daycare.   It will be my first time out this season so am pretty excited.  Hope to be up there around 11am.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2011)

Without company, I am not sure I am feeling tomorrow. Rain tonight followed by cold tomorrow.... meh?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone up for Monday?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 11, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Anyone up for Monday?



think you can round up some of the sundown crew?  I'd like to meet one of these little people:uzi::evil::flame:uke:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> think you can round up some of the sundown crew? I'd like to meet one of these little people:uzi::evil::flame:uke:


 

Calling twiggy!!!!!


----------

